# Are any of these marbles desirable?



## deenodean (Oct 30, 2015)

[attachment=image(GB).jpeg]
[attachment=image(RZ).jpeg]
[attachment=image.jpeg]


----------



## deenodean (Oct 30, 2015)

[attachment=image(PK).jpeg]
[attachment=image(CH).jpeg]
[hattachment=image.jpeg]


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 4, 2015)

I see some oldies in that group! Beautiful lot!


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 5, 2015)

I've got to admit, I am clueless on marbles.  We dig a ton of them here in Texas...every dig I probably come home with 10-20 of them.


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 19, 2015)

Bottom pic in first post has nice handmade ,yellow latticno core, orange and black stripes.
Second marble above it ,brown and white one with what looks like tail, probably Alley agate , nice, also green and red probably Alley too


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 19, 2015)

Second post , third picture has handmade ,green with white stripes(like pinwhell ).
Possibly some other good ones too, more views help., Rick


----------

